# Women's Hair Loss > Hair Replacement: Wigs, Toppers, Hair Integration >  Will she notice my Hair system during a one night stand?

## Westonci

Im thinking about getting a hair system, my fear is getting caught.

I dont need a girl friend right now so Hair systems are right in my alley way, im interested in one night stands and visiting escorts.

If she touches my head/ hair will she notice?

----------


## ChrisM

Ooookay. If you are investing in a woman who you are paying for sex it is unlikely that she will care that you are wearing a hair system because she is just there for the monetary transaction and not you. 

A one night stand is only going to care about how good you are in bed and then forget about you afterwards, pelvic motion, girth and how many times if at all that she orgasms and none of that again has a damn thing to do with the hair on your head because if the hair mattered at all even from something like that.. you would never have made to her bedroom let alone even get her to yours.

----------


## Aeroes

> Im thinking about getting a hair system, my fear is getting caught.
> 
> I dont need a girl friend right now so Hair systems are right in my alley way, im interested in one night stands and visiting escorts.
> 
> If she touches my head/ hair will she notice?


 I guarantee you, you're penis could be attached to your head and she will still shag you if you're paying for it.

----------


## noquierosercalvo

your works partners, friends or classmates will notice it?

and my team mates from basketball ?

i didnt see them since 1 year ago, im returning the same city for a while.

----------


## ravinderpalsingh

Definitely, If she touch your scalp or head then she will notice. There is no doubt about that. However, getting a proper solution towards this problem would be great.

----------

